# Advice needed



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
I would appreciated your views on what I should do as i don't know what to do

I am 40 nearly 41, AMH 4.31, FSH 6, LH 3.9

I have 1 child conceived naturally

1 failed ivf and 1 failed FET

My choices are

Ivf icsi with embryoscope and PGS

Ivf icsi with just embryoscope no PGS as don't know how I would feel waiting for results or if they are rubbish results

Treatment abroad maybe Serum or Dogus possibly using donor eggs

What would you do?


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Personally I'd go ICSI with PGS, then go to Serum and get full tests / treatment from then followed by cycle using own eggs, then progress to donor eggs there if that didn't work. Best of luck x


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi DillyDolly

My story seems quite similiar to yours.

I have one child conceived natually when I was 35 and then nothing. I had one failed IVF when i didn't respond to the drugs, and then 4 failed Frozen donor egg cycles.

I fell pregnant with a fresh donor egg cycle.

HOWEVER the most important thing I did was go for immunology tests just before our last go. If you PM me I can tell you the details of where I went. For some reason the doctors name and clinic often doesn't show up on the posts. It was by far the most important test that I did, as it showed I had an autoimmune issue which was stopping me from getting pregnant. The testing cost about £1000. I was prescribed Prednisolone, Clexane & Aspirin from these tests.

Also, I totally recommend reading a book called Is Your Body Baby Friendly by Dr Alan Beer before you do anything else which sets out the possible reasons for secondary infertility. Going for autoimmune tests will save you a fortune in wasted IVF attempts.

I am no fertility expect but your FSH seems quite low so unless you've been advised to do so, keep using your own eggs unless your egg production is very low. Reprofit Clinic in the Czech Republic are very open minded about autoimmune issues and support the use of steroids, and are half the price of the UK and other clinics, although now have long waiting lists. I am very positive about this clinic as it was where we had our last go, and where I finally conceived my twins. I can't comment on the other things you mentioned, as I don't know what they are.

Best of luck.

Wendeth


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for you replies

What do you think about trying serum or dogus with OE?

In the uk I am looking at £8,000 for 1 cycle with ICSI, embryoscope and PGS. ICSI IVF is cheaper abroad so I could have a couple of goes


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

Dilly dolly if i was in your position id consider serum or reprofit as these are the clinics ive heard are the best i wish you best of luck hun


----------

